# What some people do to their blowers !!



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Whenever something seems too cheap it likely is for a reason. I saw this Honda with a blown motor for $150 and thought it might be an interesting project. Looking more and more at the photos it looks like it's literally been driven into the ground. Missing a couple inches of bucket.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats horrible. if everthing else is okay though, i would offer him 75, throw a predator on it and replace the shell, you will still be able to make a profit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd be very worried what condition everything else is in as it doesn't look like he or a shop did any maintenance on it. 
Plus almost never see a Honda motor blow.

If anyone is interested. Honda HS624 snowblower
Minneapolis /Saint Paul area


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah thats true but the hydro tranny and gearbox are worth 500 alone together. how the **** do you blow a honda anyways?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

was that kept outside all its life? ask him to take a picture of the shear bolts, if he used shear bolts and not bolts it might be worth getting


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Some people buy cheap junk and treat it like cheap junk..
rarely you also find people who buy expensive quality equipment and treat it like cheap junk..File under the "more money than brains" category I guess..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'll bet he went out and bought a new honda to replace the hs624. some people have money but no concept of maintanance, i see it all the time on my job


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch, that's painful to look at. If that was a cheap Wal-mart blower, that would be bad enough. But to do that to a Honda, that's even worse. All for want of some $30 (?) skid shoes. 

That's like saving money by never changing (or checking) your oil, and then also blowing your engine. Hey, wait a minute....


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I just finished tearing down 9 Gilsons that came to me in "hopeless" condition. None of it was the result of use. It was all neglect, abuse, stupid repairs and bastardized parts. Root cause ranges from ignorance to making do in a state of poverty.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

some people just don't care. I know a guy who would buy new shop trucks then drive them into the ground and never change the oil. He'd practically run the engine OUT of oil. He had money so he didn't give a crap about it- yet he took very good care of and cherished other things. so it was a personal preference and choice to just not maintain or take care of his own vehicles. he had the 350 Chevy in his GMC rebuilt and ran that out of oil then took it back to the garage shop that did the work, and complained. they told him you know, just because it's rebuilt, doesn't mean you don't have to change the oil. He brought it back with nothing registering on the dipstick. I think he did it for kicks and to bust their ballz. ? some people do strange things and are hard to figure out why.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont they have a low oil alert on all the honda horizontal ohv engines from the gx140 up so **** like this doesnt happen. i have never seen such abuse before. this is why i dcont let anybody but myself use y power equipment and i dont lend it out to anybody


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But guys, you have to admit it most likely cleaned right down to the surface without even leaving a dusting of snow behind !!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

wtf.....the skid shoe is worn right off.... and then as noted the bucket has been worn down (acting as a skid shoe) ... what does the auger look like...is there an auger left ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The auger is likely what he's been riding on !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> But guys, you have to admit it most likely cleaned right down to the surface without even leaving a dusting of snow behind !!


And the augers would propel it anywhere. Single handle operation.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Very sad. My 1973 Gilson 8/24 had far less wear on it and it is in great shape now that I restored it. I wonder what year that machine was. I bet it is no older than 10 to 12 years old at most. Didn't he realize that the skid shoes are a wear item? I bet the augers are rusted solid to the driveshafts too. I bet he put a huge load on the engine being he was running the augers into the pavement. Terrible waste of an otherwise decent piece of equipment.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the gearbox is almost certainly destroyed, the tranny? i really dont even want to know but the fluid looks low, old and contaminated. it just amazes me the way some idiots treat their ****. its so sickening to see what was once a 1000 dollar snowblower reduced into a what? 30 dollar, not even pile of scrap metal and maybe 75 in parts if he is lucky, not that i would buy parts off him anyways. And all for what? A 35 dollar set of skid shoes? What a horrible, wasteful world we live in. I would never, ever let that happen to my toro, i love it way to much to treat it like a pile of ****. How that retard blew that poor little honda is amazing, but it sure did put up quite a fight and the frame has probably been like that for 4 or 5 years. And i gurauntee you if you pull that sump cover their will not be oil, but instead 20 yr old sludge sitting in the crankcase. He didnt deserve to own it, and the sad thing is hes probably going right to the dealer as we speak to get another one which will probably suffer the same fate.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lazy, or Dumb, or both. MH


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

43128 said:


> if he used shear bolts and not bolts it might be worth getting


I'm curious. Why do you care about shear bolts vs bolts? Concerned about damage to the gearbox or something else?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

bolts are grade 5, shear bolts are grade 3. shear bolts are therefore made of a softer metal and are designed to be a sacrificial part and snap so the gearbox isnt destroyed if you hit something, ive seen gearboxs shattered in half and brass gears in the gearbox shredded to nothing in minutes. anyways, regular bolts are hardened and made of a much tougher metal, and instead of snapping they will just sit there and destroy the gearbox if you hit something


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Some people buy cheap junk and treat it like cheap junk..
> rarely you also find people who buy expensive quality equipment and treat it like cheap junk..File under the "more money than brains" category I guess..
> 
> Scot


... Or, "More dollars than sense". Seriously, somebody treating a quality piece of equipment like that must be about half stupid and *ALL* lazy


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

Honda Snow Blower HS828 Used (for parts)

Here is another Honda Snow blower for sale, this thing looks like it was blowing more mud than it was snow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

WOW . . . That's just sad. That must be an owner or two who just didn't care and ran it into the ground. Worst part is, I look at it and think about what it would take to bring it back to life !!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats horrible. it amazes me that these idiots are even allowed to own snowblowers.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That one is rough, but it's got potential. Not at that price though. I'd take a chance at $100, maybe...

There does appear to be more rust, than dirt. And the dirt may have come from them leaning it over.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

*And then came a Honda HS80*

What is it with guys around here (MN & WI) and their Hondas 

There is this guy and his tracked HS80 who seems to have run into a big landscape rock and tried to pass it through the system or something.

Or as "Carl" the owner says "This runs and works but may need a few things repaired?"

Ya think 
.
.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow. And there's stuff that looks like grass wrapped around the auger shaft by the gearbox.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

43128 said:


> bolts are grade 5, shear bolts are grade 3. shear bolts are therefore made of a softer metal


A cheap SAE bolt with no head markings should be grade 2. With 3 lines on the head, it should be grade 5 and with all 6 lines, grade 8. I don't recommend using anything other than the factory shear bolt, for the reasons you recommend, and especially because we don't usually know the shear strength of the factory bolt. 

Nonetheless, in a pinch, I've used a grade 2 unmarked head bolt on my Honda. I figure it's unlikely that any shear bolts are higher grade than grade 2. One problem is that with cheap unmarked head bolts, you can't really be sure of the shear strength.

I had to do some repairs on my augur a while back and was curious, so I tested the shear torque for factory shear pins vs. some other bolts I had available. (I used a torque wrench to shear the bolts while the augur and shaft were out.) It turns out that my plain unmarked bolts shear before the factory shear pin. However, they sheared too easily.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

OH THE INHUMANITY of it alllllll


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Then there are the Packer fans. I'm in Wisconsin now but came over from Minnesota. I always get a kick out of the Vikings Packer feud !!
I can't tell if this owner wanted a John Deere and could only afford the paint (Craftsman underneath) or if it's a Packers tribute machine 

Looks like he did nice work though. I just feel bad for the Craftsman as the old three stages were good, tough, reliable machines in their own right. This is something you should do to a "China" snow blower.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that air filter needs to come off, it will make it run rich


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like just a big Packer fan. (When I last lived in MN, 1954, there were no Vikings or Twins but, yes, the Lakers and George Mikan were still there.)


----------

